# Mustard greens



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 24, 2011)

Mustard greens seem to be a popular food item for tortoises, and I give it to my guys, too. However, as I often eat "tortoise food" (greens) for my own nutrition, I recently tried the mustard greens in our fridge and found them to be quite spicy! I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since mustard tends to have a sharp flavor, but I always assumed the leaves were milder than that. I guess not.

My tortoises do eat mustard greens, but not very much at one sitting, and they seem to "smack" their tongue afterward. Tortoises don't seem to mind eating bitter plants, but does that behavior mean that mustard greens are too spicy for them, or am I reading too much into their behavior? Maybe mustard greens are not such a good tortoise food after all. Or at least, maybe they should be fed in smaller amounts, less frequently, or as a mix with other greens that have a milder flavor?


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 24, 2011)

They are a good option with lots of benefits, but many torts do not seem to like them and they are rather 'spicy'. They also have some oxalic acid in them- not much, only 0.13 to 0.01%- but that is some of the 'bite' you taste- it often forms as sharp crystals.

They are a good part of a balanced, varied diet, but I find mine eat them better as part of a mix with more mild lettuces.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 24, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> They are a good option with lots of benefits, but many torts do not seem to like them and they are rather 'spicy'. They also have some oxalic acid in them- not much, only 0.13 to 0.01%- but that is some of the 'bite' you taste- it often forms as sharp crystals.
> 
> They are a good part of a balanced, varied diet, but I find mine eat them better as part of a mix with more mild lettuces.



Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Sep 24, 2011)

None of my shelled buddies will eat them....not at all


----------



## Kristina (Sep 24, 2011)

Really?!?!?! I have been feeding them to my tortoises for going on 18 years, lol. I have never had a single one turn up their nose. 

Take a bite of pothos and see how spicy that is, lol.


----------



## ascott (Sep 24, 2011)

Seriously....they will leave it behind every time....I even tried cutting it up for them (they are adults so I don't cut much for the CDTs) getting it a little damp so it would stick to the other stuff...and those little buggers eat around the pieces and will sit and do what appears to be waiting for the pieces to dry and then fall off....I just love these braniacs !!!!! I sure am going to miss their butts during the sleeping beauty months...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2011)

A lot of my own crew had to be slowly gotten use to mustard greens. They were not as readily eaten as the turnip greens, but better then the collards which I had the most trouble getting my tortoises to like them. Today mustard greens are in the top five most often fed store bought greens at my place.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 26, 2011)

I mix mustard, collard and turnip greens together for the dried greens part of my four's diet...doesn't seem to be a problem...don't recall if I've ever offered it by itself, but next week, when I buy more greens, I'll test 'em.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2011)

My guys love mustard greens, I supplement their diets during the winter with it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, your guys are Russians. Like Mikey, Russians will eat anything!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Oh, your guys are Russians. Like Mikey, Russians will eat anything!



I think that is about the only reason I like them.   (sorry and no offense meant to those of you whom think Russians are the best tortoises around. )


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, your guys are Russians. Like Mikey, Russians will eat anything!
> ...



Russians are awesome


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Russians are awesome



For some folks, not so much so for others.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 26, 2011)

My redfoots love them! I do too,southern style with smoked hog jowls.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

jackrat said:


> I do too,southern style with smoked hog jowls.


I have always wanted to try those...just haven't gotten brave enough to look up a recipe.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2011)

sorry for going OT geo
but my grandpa loved pickled pigs feet.


----------

